
Google's self-driving car pulled over for driving too slowly - markbnine
http://www.cnet.com/au/news/googles-self-driving-car-pulled-over-for-driving-too-slowly/
======
DrScump
lots of relevant commentary on the original:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10558111](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10558111)

